# New Hinge Release - Can't get it to click and pause before releasing



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not that familiar with clicks on hinges because I shoot my hinge releases without them. I do know that some hinge cams are made with the click on one side and the smooth on the other side. You just have to turn the cam around. Otherwise you may have a defective cam.

You are right about form being the issue most of the time, but I don't think that is the case here. Give the manufacturer a call and ask them about your problem.


----------



## plargent (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks, BaldMountain.
The moon is oriented correctly so that the click groove is under the "fingernail" on the claw hammer. As I look closer at the fingernail it is not consistent from one side to the other side. That may be the source of the failure to click. I will take this to Scott's customer support.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

before you make a lot of mistakes with your hinge learning to shoot it properly buy these two books and it will make things much easier. idiot proof archery by Bernie pellerite and core archery by larry wise. once you have read these two books and start shooting more you will be glad you did. it will take you 6 months to a year to become profient and much more accurate using a hinge. good luck and have fun,Pete53


----------



## plargent (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks Pete53,
I own Core Archery but it has just sat on my shelf for at least 4 months. I will start it next and check into idiot proof archery too.

Thanks Aread,
Sorry, I picked the wrong name by looking at the author of your quote instead of the author of you post. Thanks for your help.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

plargent said:


> Thanks Pete53,
> I own Core Archery but it has just sat on my shelf for at least 4 months. I will start it next and check into idiot proof archery too.
> 
> Thanks Aread,
> Sorry, I picked the wrong name by looking at the author of your quote instead of the author of you post. Thanks for your help.


No problem on the name. 

Good suggestion from Pete53. If the Core Archery book doesn't work for you, get the video, it's much easier to understand. Heck, I read the book then went to a Larry Wise class and still didn't really get it until the video came out.

Allen


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

You can get moons with different size clickers. My first release had a .004" clicker. I really liked it but after 6 months it started shooting when the click went off. So I got a .006" clicker and it has lasted over 10 years and still works perfectly.

So you may want to consider getting a clicker that wont fire when the click goes off. Some use .012" clickers and I think the scot longhorn comes with a .006" clicker.


----------



## Jimi ellis (Jul 7, 2016)

Check out this vid it might help u 

https://youtu.be/VSDh8FeFg6g


----------

